# Babyproofing a phone jack?



## vegamomma

We just had to lower DD's crib and now she has access to the phone jack on the wall. Besides pulling the crib away from the wall which we have done so far, is there any other way to baby proof the phone jack? Are phone jacks unsafe? Thanks!


----------



## Multimomma

They aren't terribly dangerous, but they do carry a low voltage. If you turn off the interface box, you can go back in and unwire it...pretty easy work really.

Check out DIY network for how to change a phone jack, if you don't know enough about interfaces and such. We replaced a lot of our phone, cable and electrical outlets with a plain uncut face plate from the hardware store, just until we've completely outgrown baby phases. Really, the plethora are for convenience.


----------



## TheGirls

Since I'm assuming you aren't using it, I'd just replace the cover with a plain one (no holes). It'll cost under $2 at the hardware store and probably take 5 minutes to do. Turn of the power to it first though, no point in shocking yourself....


----------



## Keria

First is very hard to get any voltage from the conector the way they are set up is for you to put the little plastic thing deep inside to make contact with 4 pins in the roof part of the back, even if you were to touch it you wouldn't feel more than a tingle in your fingers, secondly no turning off the power will do, the phones don't work on you house power, which is why if your power goes off they always work, the voltage is provided by batteries from the phone company in the nearest phone service station. But seriously even if you were to manipulate the live wires from inside you won't get shocked, at most you'll feel a little tingle.


----------



## Multimomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Louise** 
secondly no turning off the power will do, the phones don't work on you house power, which is why if your power goes off they always work, the voltage is provided by batteries from the phone company in the nearest phone service station. But seriously even if you were to manipulate the live wires from inside you won't get shocked, at most you'll feel a little tingle.

Actually, that's why I said to use the interface box, not the fuse box. The interface box is the phone box on your house, and when you open it, there will be four to six wires, which can be detached to stop voltage to your phone jacks.

But as Louise says, the chances ARE very low, but it's possible to get a shock. It's up to you


----------



## Tizzy

Remove the plate and put a blank plate overtop.

Yes you can get a little zap from it, I've stuck a phone cord in my mouth and gotten a tingle, so has DS2. When it rings, it's something like 96volts? But 24 regularly.


----------

